# 180 double stacker project .



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Well as some of you know I have a ongoing project that started several *(6)*months ago. *( Just so ya know it is up and running at this point ....not done yet by no means , but to the point I can have my fish in them. I will be posting pics up to the point it is NOW....just so we got that clear  )* I found myself running out of room as far as tanks went  the solution was to stack em.
I needed a good solid top section to hold the lights and decided instead of a stand and a separate top section for the lights . I would build it to be a bolt together item. thus the top will support several hundred pounds. Also I should note its 7 feet tall. 
My dream is to have a big salt water tank and one day this will be it with water storage etc. up top.....OKAY!! a guy can dream cant he 

I bought a tank and stand here and used the stand minus the legs for part of the project. Please bear with me as I try to organize some what of a story line here . 
Welcome all comments and suggestions ...any questions ...ask away.
Thanks or looking

Below is the type of stand I started with. ( thanks to the member who posted this up for sale as I didn't get pics ) The legs are welded on to the rectangular tank support frame sections. ( only has 2 welds per leg per frame ) ...spooky !










I had all the steel --- (4 legs and 6 cross braces precut.) assembly took about 2 hours and finish welding and grinding another 3 hour there abouts.









The side plates in the end are continuously welded both inside and out.









The large washers are located at the 2 cross braces .They will aid in supporting the 1-1/2 inch sheet of plywood .this in turn will support the tank more as well give me something to screw stuff to such as lights etc.








Here is a shot of it pretty much put together.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

heres a shot of the bottom side section.









as you can see the cross braces are held on by 3 bolts each side. Stand breaks down into 6 separate pieces









Here it is with some paint on it ...getting it to this stage was a lot of work for me and took for ever it seemed to finish painting it. 








heres one piece of plywood the second one will be longer as the bolts wont be in the way.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

So I figured if I ever had a water misshap it would mean having to tear every thing down....solution I came up with was a plastic tray that goes up the wall 8 inches and a tarp from 7 feet up the wall hanging into the tray. This way the water will be diverted away from the wal to the center of the room....in a perfect world at least









pvc pipe wonderfull stuff ...I moved this back and forth half a dozzen times like this








oops carfull there 









I attached a 8 foot piece of 3/4 inch plywood to extend to the right they will support the ellectrical panle that will mount there. As you can see the bottom was a tight fit and also goes upp behind the tank to aid as a stop










another shot ....soo much to do yet


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

ooooooooooooooo


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

tripple o 

there that should be enough for pics


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Sawweeeeeeet


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

is this the one i saw when i was there?
looks amazing in person


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

looking good Bill...


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks guys ......having problems with pics now ..lol..


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Its gonna be a wall of FISH!!!!

What are your plannes for stocking?


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

looking good Bill. Hockey season is starting soon can't wait.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

bonsai dave said:


> looking good Bill. Hockey season is starting soon can't wait.


thanks Dave ...you and Beth are welcome any game day ...or any other day for that matter


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Setup looks great man! A wall of fish 

Nice thinking on the water trough too, hopefully you're not going to need it


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

im confused , i was just over there last week ?? and this was done and full of fish and water ??


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> im confused , i was just over there last week ?? and this was done and full of fish and water ??


LOL me too


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Haha..... pretty sick setup, saw it in person too~


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very impressive build So will they be two separate environments and equal sized tanks?


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> im confused , i was just over there last week ?? and this was done and full of fish and water ??


Sorry I don't know what your talking about 


Johnnyfishtanks said:


> LOL me too


I suggest you reread the first post....there are clues such as the first line..

"Well as some of you know I have a ongoing project that started several months ago" ..... and more clues too 

Yes I have this up and running but not nearly done ..about 60% there maybe less. I have tons of photos here and there on the ole computer .Just trying to organize a bit of a journal..I will post picks up to now over the next little while ,as I am VERY unorganized .
If I had started it 6 months ago it would of been easier but hey.... can you say unorganized .
Have I broken any known journal rules .....


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

haha i saw it in person too... awesome setup, and neat to see how it came to be. keep 'em coming bill!


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Very impressive build So will they be two separate environments and equal sized tanks?


 There are 2 - 180's on there currently one with community fish ..clown loaches and silver dollars a few bala's ( yes I know  ).etc . and the bottom with Africans from of Tom and Paul of African cichlids.ca . 
I will post more pictures tomorrow of the set up. Its kida a mess with filters all over the place as I need to finish a electric box of some sort to hide and hold all the stuff. 
That has to be done before I can put the filters beside the tank. And to do that I gotta have help to move the t/v stand. .Then its onto the sides .with port holes and front trim pieces and hinged doors. 
Its never ending. one day when its all done I will maybe have time to memorize the fish and plants I have in there and my other tanks..

oh my yak yak yak ...


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

impressive! I shudder to think what my floor boards would do with that load (3,600 pounds of water plus substrate etc) but it sure gives me something to dream about!


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Very nice work Bill.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking really good. I love stacked tanks. So much more space utilized.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Aquaman said:


> There are 2 - 180's on there currently one with community fish ..clown loaches and silver dollars a few bala's ( yes I know  ).etc . and the bottom with Africans from of Tom and Paul of African cichlids.ca .
> I will post more pictures tomorrow of the set up. Its kida a mess with filters all over the place as I need to finish a electric box of some sort to hide and hold all the stuff.
> That has to be done before I can put the filters beside the tank. And to do that I gotta have help to move the t/v stand. .Then its onto the sides .with port holes and front trim pieces and hinged doors.
> Its never ending. one day when its all done I will maybe have time to memorize the fish and plants I have in there and my other tanks..
> ...


see you do know what i am talking about !!


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Great work Bill......wish I have the skills like you & thanks for sharing.....I still have those stands that you built for me.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

that really is impressive..


----------

